# Need help finding a carving bar for a Shindaiwa 488



## Reefmespla (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello all,

New to the forum and needed some advice on some equipment for chainsaw carving. If this is the incorrect forum please let me know. I have been a wood turner for a long time and would like to try my hand at some carving too. I would like to find a quarter tip bar to go on my old saw and have no idea what size I need? My saw is a Shindaiwa 488, does anybody know what model bars will fit this saw? 

Thanks,

Reef


----------



## danh8866 (Jun 16, 2013)

Bailey's.com would be your best bet.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jun 17, 2013)

Try contacting Bob King @ Bear Necessities -- The online gallery of Award Winning Chainsaw Carver Bob King. He is a world class carver and an excellent businessman. If he does not carry the bar you need he can probably recommend a source where you can find one if they are available. Have you given any consideration to running a quarter tip bar instead? A lot of the professional carvers do most of their detailing with a quarter tip.-ken


----------



## alderman (Jun 17, 2013)

Anything with the Husky 041 mount should fit it.


----------



## danh8866 (Jun 17, 2013)

Bailey's - 12" Carving Kit for Husqvarna 36 41 136 137 141


----------



## Reefmespla (Jun 19, 2013)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks everybody,

I was definitely able to find a bar for my saw and will be carving in no time!


----------



## danh8866 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sweet!


----------

